

Amazon.com High on IPO. So Is Its Valuation (1997) - maxprogram
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/news/1997/03/2784

======
raldi
Note that Zynga's current valuation is more than six times what Amazon's was
at the time this article was written.

------
primatology
"Its founder and CEO Jeffrey Bezos is a computer whiz-kid from Bankers Trust,
not a bookseller."

Might've been a negative in '97, but no investor today wishes Bezos were a
diehard bookseller.

------
ojiikun
I love these old articles. For those curious (like me) but too lazy to look,
the current valuation of AMZN is about 116B, up from the 300M in the article.

How long until we get an equivalent of "history" class for technology
businesses to go alongside art history, national history, &c., &c.? A good mix
of successes and failures could be invaluabe in the "those who do not know
history are doomed to repeat it" sense.

